# whole spare ribs?



## johnnyrockford (Jun 27, 2013)

I've seen a lot of articles and read a lot of advice on trimming spare ribs St. Louis style.  But does anybody cook them without trimming or is that a bad idea?


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 27, 2013)

I never trim mine and they always seem to come out great.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

Most of the time it is no trim for me. Just remove the membrain from the back

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello JohnnyRockford.  I trim nothing. Beef, pork, lamb, bird, skunk. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Ever.  Just my way to smoke.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## danbono (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All Question Why don't we smoke full spares then trim for St Louis. Should be much easier cutting thru the bone/cartilage?
Dan


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 27, 2013)

I trim because I feel like it gets rid of the fattier ends of the ribs. Plus I like the nice squared off rack. I also like using the meat that I cut off in beans, sausage or as a snack for the guy running the pit. (me)

Lots don't trim, and I have on occasion left my ribs au naturel, and they were fine. Do what makes you and your family happy.


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the replies.  When I have company over, I like to put in a little effort for presentation and trim up all pretty like.  But when it's just me and the wife, then screw it.

Thanks again!


----------



## brgbassmaster (Jun 28, 2013)

Just prepared 3 racks and just trimmed alot of the super fattier areas. I dont square them off or anything. Just rub them down leave over night and throw on the smoker in the morning.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 28, 2013)

Trimming to st. loius is good for competition but other then that you dont need to


----------



## eman (Jun 29, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I trim because I feel like it gets rid of the fattier ends of the ribs. Plus I like the nice squared off rack. I also like using the meat that I cut off in beans, sausage or as a snack for the guy running the pit. (me)
> 
> Lots don't trim, and I have on occasion left my ribs au naturel, and they were fine. Do what makes you and your family happy.


THIS^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 29, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Trimming to st. loius is good for competition but other then that you dont need to


Exactly, there is some mighty fine meat sitting out there on those tips.  I guess you don't like your guests very much if you aren't sharing your rib tips (or ends as some call them).  That is the best tasting part of the rib to me.

I equate it to this...  everyone loves a ribeye steak, but the true rib eye is only the center portion.  Now-a-days, delmonicos are sold as ribeyes.  The difference is leaving that fatty layer with a strip of meat in it on the steak.  That strip of meat is better than the true "ribeye" to me.

If you leave that layer and the second layer on it, then it's called a rib steak.  If you leave both layers on it and leave the bone, then it's a bone-in rib steak.  The meat in the second layer is almost non-existent in commercial beef now, but it is some good stuff.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

You loss that wonderful skirt meat, but...... you have to watch 'em closer when cooking. Risk vs. reward.

Its getting hard to find whole spares around here, Everything is either St.Louis or babyback nearly.


----------



## seenred (Jun 29, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I trim because I feel like it gets rid of the fattier ends of the ribs. Plus I like the nice squared off rack. I also like using the meat that I cut off in beans, sausage or as a snack for the guy running the pit. (me)
> 
> Lots don't trim, and I have on occasion left my ribs au naturel, and they were fine. Do what makes you and your family happy.





eman said:


> THIS^^^^^^^^^









   X 3

Red


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jun 30, 2013)

I always cook the trimmed off meat along with the rest of the ribs.  The trimmed meat cooks quick and I cut it up to serve as a "preview" of what's to come.  Everyone gets even more excited about the ribs that way!

Not to mention I look cool wielding a knife through a rack of ribs...at least I think I look cool???

Thanks for all the replies.  Happy 4th to all of you!


----------



## dougmays (Jul 1, 2013)

When entertaining guests i'll have the strip cut off and i'll cook it along side as stated above and when the meat is up to temp i'll cover in brown sugar for another 30-45 mins so it melts onto mean...Pork Candy anyone :)


----------

